# How many keys did you get with your Motorhome?



## MaxandPaddy

We took delivery of our new Autocruise Motorhome nearly 2 months ago.
We were supplied with one remote control key and one non remote key.
The dealer was surprised there was only one remote control key but said that is all that was supplied with the vehicle.
Peugeot have confirmed they only supply one remote with the Boxer but our last Autocruise had two remote control keys and our friends Autotrail has been supplied with three remote control keys!
Just wondered how many keys other people have been supplied with their new Motorhomes?
I ordered another remote key (£136 plus £38 to programme it)
but the Peugeot garage failed to programme it to the vehicle correctly and also some how cancelled the non remote key during the process so I am now down to one single remote key!


----------



## lindyloot

Hi MaxandPaddy, our secondhand Autotrail came with two sets of keys both with remote controls. It is Fiat based.
Lin


----------



## rowley

2007 Adria Twin on the X250 chassis. Supplied with one remote only plus one non remote.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

MaxandPaddy said:


> We took delivery of our new Autocruise Motorhome nearly 2 months ago.
> We were supplied with one remote control key and one non remote key.
> The dealer was surprised there was only one remote control key but said that is all that was supplied with the vehicle.
> Peugeot have confirmed they only supply one remote with the Boxer but our last Autocruise had two remote control keys and our friends Autotrail has been supplied with three remote control keys!
> Just wondered how many keys other people have been supplied with their new Motorhomes?
> I ordered another remote key (£136 plus £38 to programme it)
> but the Peugeot garage failed to programme it to the vehicle correctly and also some how cancelled the non remote key during the process so I am now down to one single remote key!


Would have thought that if you wanted two keys (which I believe is normal) he could have supplied one ex gratia.

I suggest you go back to Peugot garage and get them to sort it out properly, seems a bit of a shambles to me.

This post is my personal opinion as a member not as a dealer

Regards

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

MaxandPaddy said:


> We took delivery of our new Autocruise Motorhome nearly 2 months ago.
> We were supplied with one remote control key and one non remote key.
> The dealer was surprised there was only one remote control key but said that is all that was supplied with the vehicle.
> Peugeot have confirmed they only supply one remote with the Boxer but our last Autocruise had two remote control keys and our friends Autotrail has been supplied with three remote control keys!
> Just wondered how many keys other people have been supplied with their new Motorhomes?
> I ordered another remote key (£136 plus £38 to programme it)
> but the Peugeot garage failed to programme it to the vehicle correctly and also some how cancelled the non remote key during the process so I am now down to one single remote key!


Please send a PM and we will see what we can do.Peter.


----------



## carolgavin

MaxandPaddy said:


> We took delivery of our new Autocruise Motorhome nearly 2 months ago.
> We were supplied with one remote control key and one non remote key.
> The dealer was surprised there was only one remote control key but said that is all that was supplied with the vehicle.
> Peugeot have confirmed they only supply one remote with the Boxer but our last Autocruise had two remote control keys and our friends Autotrail has been supplied with three remote control keys!
> Just wondered how many keys other people have been supplied with their new Motorhomes?
> I ordered another remote key (£136 plus £38 to programme it)
> but the Peugeot garage failed to programme it to the vehicle correctly and also some how cancelled the non remote key during the process so I am now down to one single remote key!


Hi we have an 07 Peugeot which is exactly the same!! Only just looked at ours due to your post. Never noticed it before as we got dealer to supply and fit alarm which means we have 2 alarm remotes so never really used Peugeot ones.......................but how odd!!


----------



## kevwright

Brand New AC Tempo, Pug Boxer, only one remote, shocking really, been quoted £160 for a new one, all programmed, but to be fair this is Peugeot being tight, not AC or the dealers fault.


Kev


----------



## cabby

got the same with our Fiat based Fleurette, having to buy a second one, not cheap. But I have been in touch with my dealer and said it was a bit short sighted on their part.They agreed and will be arranging extra keys in the future.

cabby


----------



## Pusser

I have no FIAT remote at all and all locking is done with Strikeback. I did have a Fiat remote but believe it or not there was no mention in the handbook that you cannot go swimming in the sea with it and in consequence it is no more other than a key with a missing inside thingy.


----------



## drcotts

Hi
We got 2 remote keys and 1 "red key" with our second hand wentwoth.

Whilst in Looe CC Site last year i went swinning and was in the pool for 15 mins before i realised i had the keys in my trunks pocket.

Got back to the van and they opened the remote no problem, Never had a problem since.

Phill


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Phill,
I have had it confirmed by the manufacturer that there is only one remote key supplied along with a plain key with a new vehicle,so if you need an additional one then you have to buy one .A nice little earner for peugeot!
I do not think it is unreasonable to expect two remote keys when spending that amount of money.
After all most car manufacturers provide two remotes with vehicles.
So if any of you are purchasing a Peugeot based Motorhome ask the dealer to supply you with two remotes as part of the deal!
Val


----------



## dbh1961

The cost of the key alone (whether paid for by the purchaser or the dealer) is well on the way towards the cost of an alarm (which would come with 2 remotes and would integrate with the central locking).

I think I'd be asking the dealer to do me a deal on an alarm, after suitably complaining about the alck of a 2nd key.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

We have an alarm fitted and a tracker!
The alarm is operated by the remote key so unlike some that work with a seperate fob,you are just left with the one remote!
Our previous Motorhome had 2 remote keys and 2 alarm fobs,we just took it for granted the new one would have two,just goes to show never assume anything!
Val


----------



## 109059

Citroen/Pergoet have been doing this with new vehicles of course it is completely ridiculous... as is the cost of replacement keys. Really at the ppoint of sale you have to insist on this detail and get annoyed.

My mother had the same problem with honda but the dealer suggested she wrote and complained to Honda then they would supply second key they did. 

Am not sure the same would apply to Citroen/purgeot, (who are related) would do the same. My experiance with the company has not bee great to say the least


----------



## 108853

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> MaxandPaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We took delivery of our new Autocruise Motorhome nearly 2 months ago.
> We were supplied with one remote control key and one non remote key.
> The dealer was surprised there was only one remote control key but said that is all that was supplied with the vehicle.
> Peugeot have confirmed they only supply one remote with the Boxer but our last Autocruise had two remote control keys and our friends Autotrail has been supplied with three remote control keys!
> Just wondered how many keys other people have been supplied with their new Motorhomes?
> I ordered another remote key (£136 plus £38 to programme it)
> but the Peugeot garage failed to programme it to the vehicle correctly and also some how cancelled the non remote key during the process so I am now down to one single remote key!
> 
> 
> 
> Would have thought that if you wanted two keys (which I believe is normal) he could have supplied one ex gratia.
> 
> I suggest you go back to Peugot garage and get them to sort it out properly, seems a bit of a shambles to me.
> 
> This post is my personal opinion as a member not as a dealer
> 
> Regards
> 
> I see Peter at Swift has replied and I would guess he is looking to help out if he can (will prob depend just when and by whom it was built).
> The Peugeot dealer would have needed to have ALL keys in his possesion to recode them (learn),any key not re coded at the time would have been 'knocked out'. There is usually a choice off how many keys can be 'learnt' and three should I believe be possible. It is normal to have just ONE remote key though on commercial vans as standard.
> As to supplying extra keys, well, they are as you have found around £170 with the coding up needed, not a cheap exercise! I personally would not expect the dealer to stump up this sort of money for somthing that is not supplied as standard and I sure Johns Cross or any other dealer would not do free of charges.
> Have you not an alarm on the van, if you have you will be using the alarm fob anyway?
> Anyway, just my opinion and maybe Peter at Swift will surpass all expectations and offer to pay for an extra plip? Problem will be if its not standard issue everyone whop has purchased from Swift will want an extra key!
> Roll on Summer.......Andy
> Peter
Click to expand...


----------



## tomnjune

hi maxandpaddy,
we are on our 3rd peuguot based m/home, all with
different dealers, (liked the m/homes not to struck on the dealers).

even so they all gave us 2 remote keys with each vehicle.

we also have just traded in a peuguot car (supplied with 2 remote keys)
for a new peuguot car, now only supplied with 1 remote, and a ordinary key, complained to sales person, but he said that is how they are supplied
now. cutbacks hey.
tomnjune


----------



## pacific

hi maxandpaddy we were given two remotes with our pilote its on a peugot boxer pete and sue


----------



## passionwagon

kevwright said:


> Brand New AC Tempo, Pug Boxer, only one remote, shocking really, been quoted £160 for a new one, all programmed, but to be fair this is Peugeot being tight, not AC or the dealers fault.
> 
> Kev


 8O Hey what is the problem as you only have to insert the other key in the lock and the doors lock or unlock. A lot of air about a non problem! What about the cars with only one remote key which is now an industry standard! Then there is the latest card key which senses you within a metre or so. :wink:


----------



## TwinTravellers

Hi, 
We got one remote with our new Twin. Had the van all alarmed so the other non-remote key supplied can not be used! 

Ros.


----------



## MaxandPaddy

The problem with only one remote key passionwaggon is that our alarm works from the remote not a seperate fob,so if you loose your remote key you are in a pickle!
We have coughed up for an extra remote key from Peugeot which came to the beat part of £200 8O !
Our previous Motorhome came with two remotes as did both our cars and (call me old fashioned) I just expected that when you spend nearly £50,000 you might get two remotes!

Ps Pacific,good job I did not know you had two remote keys,I would have probably mugged you for your spare :lol: !


----------



## oldun

We seem to be at the other extreme. We had with our new Devon Monaco 10 keys - 2 with remotes, 2 for each of the lockers under the cab seats, 2 for the external toilet door and 2 for the water filler.

The keys alone take us near to the maximum limit (only joking).


----------



## MaxandPaddy

djchapple said:


> We seem to be at the other extreme. We had with our new Devon Monaco 10 keys - 2 with remotes, 2 for each of the lockers under the cab seats, 2 for the external toilet door and 2 for the water filler.
> 
> The keys alone take us near to the maximum limit (only joking).


  Blimey,I think you got my share :wink:!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Fiat X250

One folding key with remote.

One non folding key without remote.


----------



## 111069

took delivery of a new Autocruise two weeks ago and same as you one remote key and one non remote key, poor show considering the cost of these motorhomes


----------



## EdsMH

The same as many others:

Fiat X250 

One folding key with remote. 

One non folding key without remote.

Paid for Cat 1 alarm that is linked to fob. You can unlock and cancel the alarm without the remote key but you can't rearm the alarm.

No explanation as to why only the single remote.

Ed


----------



## 108853

*keys*

Christ people! You can only use ONE key at a time!


----------



## sweetie

You don't even need the key for base vehice only the remote but you do need the remote to alarm the vehicle that is why I also paid to have a cat 1 alarm fitted as Ed says
Steve :?


----------

